# Storage of cleaning products



## tomchap81 (Feb 12, 2008)

Slightly inane question, but is it reasonable to store wax, shampoo and Liquid Leather in unheated garage, or does it need to be room temperature through winter?

Tom


----------



## J55TTC (Apr 25, 2005)

My stuffs been in my garage regardless of the weather and Ive never had a problem


----------

